# Day Traders to meet in the Wollongong area



## Jens (19 April 2015)

I day trade FX from home and it can be boring, to be stalking the market for hours - waiting for a tradeable set-up. I think it would be great with some like minded company. We can keep each other accountable, share ideas and just general social interaction during those long hours of watching our charts. I am thinking something very informal: We just meet at somebody's home (I am happy to open my door) with our laptops - no formal agenda - and do what we do. I trade mainly from mid/late arvo to late night/early morning hours. 
Please get in touch.


----------



## liebkejames (3 May 2015)

I am new to trading and I am excited to start trading. I have both demo accounts and live accounts. I would love to start trading together.


----------



## Jens (7 May 2015)

liebkejames said:


> I am new to trading and I am excited to start trading. I have both demo accounts and live accounts. I would love to start trading together.




I have sent you a PM


----------



## chienung (12 June 2015)

Jens said:


> I day trade FX from home and it can be boring, to be stalking the market for hours - waiting for a tradeable set-up. I think it would be great with some like minded company. We can keep each other accountable, share ideas and just general social interaction during those long hours of watching our charts. I am thinking something very informal: We just meet at somebody's home (I am happy to open my door) with our laptops - no formal agenda - and do what we do. I trade mainly from mid/late arvo to late night/early morning hours.
> Please get in touch.




I am interested to join as I am still learning and trying to master the Trading Skill...


----------



## Jens (12 June 2015)

chienung said:


> I am interested to join as I am still learning and trying to master the Trading Skill...




The group is no longer operating, sorry


----------

